# Most interesting minor xeno race?



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

Now in the 40K universe we have some big powers. The Imperium, Chaos, Necrons, Eldar, Orks and the minor Tau Empire. But what of the other lesser known races? Which one would you say is the most interesting or ones that you would like to know more of?

Of the ones known, we have:
*The festering K'nib who have ten limbs according to Xenology and are one of the oldest races in terms of material as well as a sister race of the Eldar
*Slann, the space frogs transplanted from the fantasy setting and being responsible for teaching the Eldar of the Warp but also genetically manipulating numerous races
*Xenarch who are the warp worshipping race that uses electro-plasma weaponry
*The Nocturnal Warriors of Hrud who appeared in the 3rd Edition Rulebook and started off as space Skaven only to turn into something entirely new.
*Fra'al who started from Inquisitor and Battlefleet Gothic who have ships that can overpower Imperial warships and have some limited additional mentions in Dark Heresy as being a psychic race
*Q'orl, the bug race from Xenology who have a small growing empire which lacks warp drive technology
*Thrysus, the squid-men from Xenology who have such alien mindsets that they seem to use battlefield as performances for someone instead of using genuine strategic locations
*Slaugth who come from Dark Heresy who are maggot men that harvest sentients to eat their brains and use biotech as well as a non-warp means of travel

So, which one would you say is interesting? Which one would you like to see fluff expand upon?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I would say they're all xeno filth to be exterminated along with the rest of them.

I would only need additional infomation if it helped me butcher them quicker. All other intelligence is irrelevant to me personally.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I would say Q'orl would be interesting to see.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I say the Hrud. They have the most mentions other than Mainstream Xenos. Whole Swaths fighting SMs and IG Sectors. Use to be Skaven in Space (A cool idea) and now are walking plant monsters (which is stupid). 

Another Fav would be the Warp Xenos that beat back the Eldar and Necron ending the War in Heaven, and they finished off the Old Ones. The Enslavers.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Thrysus sound pretty damn awesome- I wouldn't mind them being fluffed up some more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Zoats .....


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i would love to see space skaven, would be epic


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Loxatl are quite interesting, and nasty!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`d like to see more on the Barghesi.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, Saruthi also sound hellaweird, the total lack of symmetry and the enslaved subrace. Not sure how'd you'd model the impossible geometry though.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hrud, they is quite alot of them on lexicanum (much more than the other minor xenos) and I would really like to know more.

Slaan, they are somehow related to the old ones making them mysterious, Karak likes mysterious...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I say the Hrud, I always did want to find out what happened to them and the Death Guard, or at least I think it was the Death Guard, that 'annihlated' them.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Kroot. They're quite a cool concept and I don't think GW does them justice.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

The Thexian Trade Empire seems interesting enough.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I prefer the seldom mentioned Vampyres, mind you in their original mentioning they were not so much xeno's as souls that escaped the pull of the warp to possess a body to avoid the eventual entrapment in the warp.

Although I believe later they were made out to be some sort of warp based life forms that were sentient and fed of life force to sustain themselves. Hence qualifying as a race.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Though you guys all have interesting xenos to mention but anyone remember the Umbra


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I say the Hrud, I always did want to find out what happened to them and the Death Guard, or at least I think it was the Death Guard, that 'annihlated' them.


I think it might have been the Iron Warriors that exterminated some Hrud during the Great Crusade but it seems that it must have been one warren of them since others have appeared.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it the Hrud that burrow underground and turn everything to old or something.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I wan't more back story on the Enslavers.


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is it the Hrud that burrow underground and turn everything to old or something.


Yep, those are the guys. Some weird entropy effect has them aging anyone that ever fights them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah they are badass, they'd be an awesome race to add for the board game.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is it the Hrud that burrow underground and turn everything to old or something.


Hrud were the Space Skaven in early 40k They lived in dark places, were small, very numerous, use a dinsetagrater like weapon, spread like a plague, covered in rags to infiltrate society, ect. Now in the recent 40k they have a picture that makes them 8 ft tall and look like the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Really Stupid.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> I wan't more back story on the Enslavers.


Hell Yes!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg just done a search for a picture and they look stupid. I retract my previous statement, they look so stupid they shouldn't be in the game.

The enslavers had rules in like 3rd or 4th edition from white dwarf. The basically looked like converted spore mines that could take over enemy units etc. They are the creatures that made the old ones flee due to a massive outbreak of them.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah ye, i remember the enslavers, wasnt it in one of the chapter aproved sections of the old (decent) white dwarf?

also are these the Hrud?http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/thumb/3/3b/Hrud.jpg/150px-Hrud.jpg&imgrefurl=http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hrud&usg=__UrbGRBKyBhF2wQo1R4CBqaie4Vs=&h=200&w=150&sz=11&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=--p8rFzvusZgbM:&tbnh=160&tbnw=120&ei=W4H2TfmBMJSIhQfj9oTABg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhrud%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SUNC_enGB359GB360%26biw%3D1345%26bih%3D483%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=85&page=1&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=54&ty=79


if so, damn. i always emagined them as a cross between a scaven and a ewok from star wars


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

khrone forever said:


> ah ye, i remember the enslavers, wasnt it in one of the chapter aproved sections of the old (decent) white dwarf?
> 
> also are these the Hrud?http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/thumb/3/3b/Hrud.jpg/150px-Hrud.jpg&imgrefurl=http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hrud&usg=__UrbGRBKyBhF2wQo1R4CBqaie4Vs=&h=200&w=150&sz=11&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=--p8rFzvusZgbM:&tbnh=160&tbnw=120&ei=W4H2TfmBMJSIhQfj9oTABg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhrud%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SUNC_enGB359GB360%26biw%3D1345%26bih%3D483%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=85&page=1&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=54&ty=79
> 
> ...


Yeah, I dunno why White Dwarf has changed so much, I loved the articles that let you create your own tanks, or add things like xenos to spice things up. Now almost entirely based on selling the latest stuff.


----------



## SlaugthPrincipal (Jun 12, 2011)

Personally I'd like more info out on all these races. There's a lot of fluff to be explored with each and it would be interesting to see a broader scheme of the galaxy (instead of either Imperial, Chaotic, or Eldar view).

Also the Slaugth- like to see a lot more about the Slaugth; they got a Lovecraftian feel going on. Love to see a codex for them but I doubt they'll get one.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> The Kroot. They're quite a cool concept and I don't think GW does them justice.


yes, for whatever reason they remind me a tad bit of my favourite aliens: the Predators


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Barghesi, Enslavers or Laer.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> yes, for whatever reason they remind me a tad bit of my favourite aliens: the Predators


They are kinda like a more primative predator though... I always thought that the Hrud should be explored a lil bit more as well but the way they look now is odd


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

In the picture from 3rd edition, there is "unknown" Necron, "unknown" spore mine looking (enslaver), "Unknown" Genestealer, and a "Clawed Fiend" and "dogwarriors". I'd love to see more about "clawed fiends".


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Which race was it that the Anathema was stolen from towards the beginning of the Horus Heresy? I think they'd be interesting, but their name escapes me.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Creon said:


> I'd love to see more about "clawed fiends".


I'm pretty sure they've been included in the new DE 'dex as one of the beastmaster pets.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Off the list? The Slaugth sound like the most interesting (and vicious) of them all.

Though I would love to see some Hrud vaporising Imperials with their plasma technology.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Broken said:


> Which race was it that the Anathema was stolen from towards the beginning of the Horus Heresy? I think they'd be interesting, but their name escapes me.


Think they ended up getting wiped out, but the name was something like Interax or something I think, been ages since I read the book.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think they ended up getting wiped out, but the name was something like Interax or something I think, been ages since I read the book.


That's the one! And the Kinebrach too. The Interrex had 'centaurs' with bows, which turned out to pierce armour better than a Boltgun. Pretty elegant and I think they would be fantastic if turned into a small Codex.

Maybe we could turn this into a kind of project?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Broken said:


> Which race was it that the Anathema was stolen from towards the beginning of the Horus Heresy? I think they'd be interesting, but their name escapes me.


The creators of the weapon where the Kinebrach but they apparently co-existed with the Interrex, a lost colony of humans who have maintained some technology from the Dark Age of Technology.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

what about the laer I always thought they kinda weird


----------



## MightisRight (May 30, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> I say the Hrud. They have the most mentions other than Mainstream Xenos. Whole Swaths fighting SMs and IG Sectors. Use to be Skaven in Space (A cool idea) and now are walking plant monsters (which is stupid).
> 
> Another Fav would be the Warp Xenos that beat back the Eldar and Necron ending the War in Heaven, and they finished off the Old Ones. The Enslavers.


They didn't defeat the necrons in any way, as a matter of fact they could hardly affect them at all. They did, however, threaten all organic life and so the C'tan went into hibernation with the crons until the food 
species repopulated the galaxy.

But still, more enslaved stuff would be awesome.


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the problem with the Enslavers, in the interesting xenos sense, is that they don't have much in terms of personality. They are simply creatures of the warp and just possess people, bring more of their kind and feed on living minds. Races like Hrud, Slaugth and others I feel are much more interesting.

Been reading the Dark Heresy stuff and the Slaugth are very interesting... especially since its said that they have a non-warp means of FTL as well. Elements of it though sound a bit like Necrons though namely feeding on sentient beings but they are interesting in my view.

Hrud also... I do wonder if they are creations of the Old Ones and if so, what were their roles?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think Hrud where made by the Old Ones tbh, I can't see them affecting the Necrons, I think they are potentially a race corrupted by the warp.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I too would like to see more of the Hyper-Violent Barghesi. Any race which earns the moniker of Hyper-Violent in the 40k universe and which has an Astartes chapter dedicated to making sure the Tyranids don't get their genetic material must be awesome.


----------

